# Mixer



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Any1 used a squirrel mixer?
I bought 1 for a laugh,but was surprised how good the thing is at mixing hot mud and if u need 2 remix ur bucket with the pump still in!:thumbup: I got the 5-10 gallon 1! I run a Makita battery drill for mixing my mud but with this thing u can have it on the fastest speed and not hard on the drill!:thumbsup:
If I still painted it would b a must!(I wouldn't mix my mud with it tho) But I did!!
Oh and 2 clean it,fire it in a bucket of water and get it flying and job done without getting a shower!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Never seen one of them before Van, looks interesting. Speaking of squirrels have you blokes seen this?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Love the squirrel launcher vids. :thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

My makita mixer is starting to spark


----------

